# Artisan Baking Across America



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Hi Everyone:

I just got a copy of ARTISAN BAKING ACROSS AMERICA on the ebay for...$21.50 plus $5.00 s&h.

NYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

I'm happy for you! It's a good book.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

That's great Koko!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

With all this talk about breads...and crumbs I thought I should get a bread book after all one can never have too many cookbooks. Which one do you all prefer? Some bread books were mentionned in other forums, make my choice difficult. Nancy Silverton? Joe Ortiz? Eric Treuille? so many choices...

[ June 21, 2001: Message edited by: Iza ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Iza,

I've been the proud owner of Nancy Silverton's since it's publication date, first ed. in 1996. Done every bread recipe from Cooking with Masterchefs too.

Also, Flatbreads and Flavors : A Baker's Atlas by Jeffrey Alford, Naomi Duguid

An amazing cookbook that travels to the furthest reaches of the world to celebrate flatbreads with over the recipes for a myriad of breads, including Afghani naan, Mexican tortilla, French fougasse,
Middle Eastern pita, and Armenian lavash. Hungry for something to go with all that bread? The authors include another 150 recipes for traditional accompaniments. How about a Scandinavian smorgasbord, tomatillo salsa with arbol chiles, Nepali green chile chutney, Ethiopian beef tartar, or Yemeni stew?

The latter is less technical but well worth it too.

Joe Ortiz (The Village Baker) is a good one as well.

There are so many good "bread books" out there it's hard to choose! BTW, Treuille is without doubt a good choice.



[ June 22, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

As a basic bread book that's not overwhelming with information, I'd choose ULTIMATE BREAD by Treuille and Ferrigno.

However, because of the improvement I made using the "autolyse method" as described in ARTISAN BAKING ACROSS AMERICA, I gotta' recommend that book. It's a bit advanced but, as a second text, well worth the price.

I'd get both of those for starters.



[ June 22, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Click here Iza for Ultimate Bread Reviews, Table of contents and a peek inside the book!

There Koko!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thank you all for the information. I've done regular white bread before and brioche, cinamon rolls etc. I just feel like trying different kinds of breads. I'll go to the bookstore to look at Eric Treuille and Nancy Silverton books.


I'm wondering in this sudden urge to bake isn't due to the fact that I miss having a kitchen of my own. There is nothing more "homey" then making bread. Maybe I should wait till I get all my things back and try more recipes in Baking With Julia and from my other books....


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You're welcome, Iza.

When is moving day?

July 1st?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Kimmie,


It's July 4. I am already moved out. My new appartment will be ready on July 1, at least I hope so, but the movers are fully booked until the 4th. 


I'll be happy to set up my kitchen again. Specially since my new kitchen is so nice, lots of counter space and cupboards.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Visit this site: http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI...tem=1446033231


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Wow, interesting. Thanks for the tip.

Personally though, I am no angel of patience and when I want a book, I want it NOW. It's easy for me, there are several great bookstores near my workplace.










[ July 11, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------

